# Anyone in Cambridge



## Tollervey Family (Jan 2, 2012)

Morning all,
We are leaving the UK for Cambridge on the 12th May and are keen to make some connections or chat to others already based in Cambridge.
So, if you are in the area it would be great if you got in touch.
Thanks
Charlotte


----------

